# how to load a file before explorer.exe loads



## getyourkarthick (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi friends, i have developed a project in vb.net and now i have to load my exe before explorer.exe loads..How to do this, i have tried keeping my exe in startup but my exe loads after explorer loads..


Pls some one help me....


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Because all the startup functions are run from explorer.exe the only way to do this would probably mess with your pc a fair bit (or mean editing explorer.exe, which usually leads to spending days fixing your pc). Why does it need to run before explorer.exe?

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## getyourkarthick (Nov 24, 2008)

Bcoz i have designed an login page in VB.Net that should appear before the explorer...


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

The only way i can think of doing this is A) have it as the first thing that explorer.exe loads and have it lock up the rest of the system until the login has been bypassed. Or B) have it kill explorer.exe when it loads&then load it when your project exits. Both aren't ideal, and both have their own constrictions. You could also take a long look through msconfig's files and (Probably) shift things about to load it before explorer but it would require a bit of a messy setup.

Actually i have 2 ways which require a little "hacking" (not literally hacking btw, just messing with system files) but i don't want what i'm going to explain to be cached by google(becuase i don't want to promote this method's use for hacking purposes)... As your purpose is legitimate PM me(click my name< then "PM this user" etc.) ASAP and i'll PM you back with 2 methods that will work (but are slightly sketchy, note to other users, i learned these methods when learning how to recover a windows XP installation with a corrupted explorer.exe so don't worry about questioning them =] haha.)...

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

getyourkarthick said:


> Bcoz i have designed an login page in VB.Net that should appear before the explorer...


Why?


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

I was going to suggest some stuff but i'll wait for a reply i think =]. Again could we see a screen of your project or something similar?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Is he just trying to replace the GINA? There is tons of articles information out there on how to do that.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

I think replacing the shell actually. But could just be that. As it is you can find out about it in loads of places. But again it depends on exactly what's going on, if it's just to log in using a different interface then meh. Given that it's VB.Net and his/her location is Chennai i think it's schoolwork etc. But because of the different reasons behind what they want to do theres loads of possibilities.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

If it is just a shell replacement they can just edit the registry for that. You can make any program work as the shell.


----------

